# [SOLVED] PC gets massive random lag spikes during games



## Promek (May 8, 2012)

So my PC has been running perfectly fine until today when I tried to play League of Legends and was getting massive huge lag spikes (framerate drops and full on freezing for a solid 10 seconds) They got worse the longer the game went until I tried to quit, my game wouldn't shut down and CTRL,ALT,DEL wasn't working so I had to restart.

A patch for the game had just come out so I thought maybe server problems but I can't play portal 2 either, it ran fine for 5 minutes then got worse and worse until about 30mins in it was unplayable.

At first I thought I would be harddrive space since I had only 2GB left (hadn't realized ) so i deleted 100gb of data and tried again but that did nothing. My brother thinks it might be something to do with RAM or Memory but im no tech wizz so have no idea.

If anyone has any idea what is wrong then I'd really appreciate the help, i'm not sure how to check my PC specs but I can try and find out if need be.

Thanks for any help you guys can give


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: PC gets massive random lag spikes during games*

Open Task Manager and check usage. You can view the cpu usage and you can see which process(es) are using the cpu.

Aside from that, there could be numerous causes. When was the last time the PC was cleaned? It could simply be overheating.


----------



## Promek (May 8, 2012)

*Re: PC gets massive random lag spikes during games*

Thanks was able to fix it


----------



## Jonown (Sep 16, 2012)

I have the exact same problem, can you please tell me how you fixed it?


----------

